# Dog's first trip



## Duck_Hunter12 (Jun 15, 2010)

Debating on bringing the dog with for his first hunting trip, not sure if he would have a seat in the cab yet. How well do labs take riding in a camper (in his kennel) for 8 hours? We would have to stop a few times for fuel and stuff. I am a first time dog owner, but i don't want a hairless dog(from stress) from riding in the camper.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Probably depends on how he likes his kennel. Mine loves his and 8 hours in it is no problem. I'd just let him out whenever you stop for gas or whatever and he'll be fine.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Even if there is room in the cab, I would make him ride in his kennel. What happens when the dog gets bigger (and dirtier) and won't ride in the kennel b.c he is used to only riding in the truck? Also, it is safer for both the dog and people to have them in the kennel. You get in an accident, you now have an 60-90 pound projectile flying around in your car.

Let him out whenever you stop and the pup will be fine. He will learn that bird hunting in ND is worth 8 hours in a kennel. Hell, I would ride 8 hours in a kennel to bird hunt in ND this year and you wouldn't even have to let me out when you stop for gas.


----------



## Duck_Hunter12 (Jun 15, 2010)

That is a good point about riding in the kennel.



> I would ride 8 hours in a kennel to bird hunt in ND this year and you wouldn't even have to let me out when you stop for gas.


hahaha, i hear ya there.


----------



## bl|nk (Apr 28, 2007)

I used to let my lab ride in the back of my yukon without her being in the kennel all the time. I started kenneling her on all my trips due to safety concerns. I would rather she was in her kennel with a strap over it holding it in place then just laying in the vehicle. The idea of something happening (accident of any sort) I would think she's safer in her dog box strapped down then just free in the cabin.


----------

